# Easy Knit Necklace Pattern



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Many of you requested this pattern when I posted the photos before. This is the knitted version. I will post the crochet version as soon as I can. (I don't crochet so I have to go pick up that pattern).

Just a couple of notes - 18" of beads on a ribbon - these are the beaded trims you find in Joannes or other craft stores in the upholstery/curtain trims sections.

I think it looks nicest to use a yarn with a bit of sparkle in it as well, which is what the Jewel - Feza yarn is.

There is one instruction that was written in and may be hard to see and that is after "Knit once around necklace, bind off, cut yarn leaving 30 inches, pull yarn thru last stitch..."

You may also find you need to put a stitch in to tuck up a corner of the ribbon the beads are on so it is out of sight.

Be sure to post your necklaces when you finish! Enjoy!


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

Sure are pretty!


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern. Looking forward to the crocheted version as well. :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Beautiful necklaces.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Very nice. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Diane Wolfe (Jun 3, 2013)

This is great, they look lovely and I am allergic to most necklaces on my neck, I get an itchy reaction rash. Thanks, Diane


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

Very pretty.


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Pretty!


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Really pretty and so kind of you to share your pattern! Thank you!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Gorgeous thank you


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Very pretty! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

I like these, thank you


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

Gonna make some for Christmas gifts. Thank you, thank you, thank you. They are terrific.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you they are very pretty


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

So pretty !!! Thank you for sharing !!!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks a bunch for sharing!! Will have to get busy now!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Linuxgirl said:


> Very nice. Thank you for sharing this.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LindaHorseWoman (Jun 17, 2013)

This is fantastic!! Thanks for sharing! I can see Christmas gifts coming with this one, but..... I haven't a clue on the knitting.... Have you been able to find the crochet pattern yet? Thank you so much!


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

I want to make this and have been getting help from Bloomers but still having a brain freeze as to how to begin getting the the ribbon and yarn on the needles. Maybe a different explanation can help me.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Ali9407 said:


> I want to make this and have been getting help from Bloomers but still having a brain freeze as to how to begin getting the the ribbon and yarn on the needles. Maybe a different explanation can help me.


Hi Ali,

I haven't forgotten you but we are leaving on vacation the end of the week and I just haven't had an extra minute to do anything. I will get some info out to you just as soon as I can.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

Bloomers said:


> Hi Ali,
> 
> I haven't forgotten you but we are leaving on vacation the end of the week and I just haven't had an extra minute to do anything. I will get some info out to you just as soon as I can.


You've been more than kind and patient.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Very pretty. Thank you for the pattern.


----------

